
Fundable Acquires Clarity.fm as Part of Its New Launch Platform, Startups.co - ph0rque
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/03/fundable-acquires-clarity-fm/
======
Abundnce10
Is there any way to tell within Fundable how much equity the startup gave up
in order to attain their funding goal? Referring to these examples:
[https://www.fundable.com/raise-capital](https://www.fundable.com/raise-
capital)

~~~
wilschroter
There's not.

------
rgovind
Why choose a ".co" instead of an entirely different name or TLD? Isn't .co
quiet confusing? I think its a bad name inspite of the fact that most people
come to you via a search engine.

~~~
petercooper
Because it doesn't really matter anymore, it seems. Lots of established sites
are on alternative TLDs now or at least _began_ on them. I imagine the number
of people who type in full domains to access a site each time nowadays without
autocomplete coming up is very low.

~~~
tomtai
I think "it doesn't really matter anymore" is right on the money.

.co as a TLD was essentially built around tech companies and directly marketed
to them.

Plus if we're honest - most of the time people Google for companies websites
that don't autocomplete in their address bar...

As an OTT example: If I want to come to Hacker News I type HN into Google and
its the top result. I type two letters and click one link vs typing
'news.ycombinator.com' (typing 'news' for me brings the BBC). If a startup has
put thought into their branding then a full web address isn't needed to find
them. For that reason .co isn't confusing to most web users these days.

